# limping cockatiel while laying egg



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

hi,
i have a single cockatiel whose been laying around every month 4 to 5 eggs. this month she's laid 4. she was fine yesterday night no signs of eggbinding. but today morning she was at the bottom of her cage. limping & trying to lay sometimes. she strained for sometime. i gave her calcium suppliments. put hot water under her cage so that the steam wud help her & gave her homeo meds calophyllum & arnica(the've always worked with my birds if they have a problem laying). her leg was a bit better after 20 min & she went & sat on her perch & stopped straining to lay an egg. again after 15 min or so she again came down on the bottom of her cage & laid an egg, this time she dint have to strain much. her leg is better now still a slight limp there, but she's been sleeping a lot not eaten much also after that & is still panting a bit. its been arnd 6 hrs since she laid an egg. what can i give her & is it possible that she did some damage to herself internally while laying the egg. she has no blood in poop. & no swelling around her vent Also im worried this might happen again if she lays another egg.what can i do to stop her from laying almost immediately. Any suggestions or experiences any of u may have had with ur vet or bird. i atleast want to stop her from laying for sometime till i get her heallthy with proper nutrients. thanks


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Most people don't realize that calcium alone is not enough. It's very important to give your bird vitamin d3 as the body needs it to process the calcium. In the wild, birds absorb vitamin d3 from the sun and onto their feathers. Inside birds need vitamin d3 every day. The product I give my birds is, Soluvite D, by Vetafarms. ...450 grams, which is the best buy is about $25.00 and for just one or two birds will last you a long time. There are also other good products available.
If you want your cockatiel to stop laying, you might try having a vet give her lupron. The standard protocol is 1 shot every 3 weeks for 3 times and then 1 shot every 3 months.
I don't want to speculate on how much the shots might be where you live because the cost does vary. I have 3 pigeons on lupron and pigeons are much larger....I recently ordered 4 shots [ I do the injections myself] and the cost was $116.


----------



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks.. ive been giving her calci- lux & ven cal (liquid) which has both phosphorus & calcium in it. my vet recently recommended calci lux he said it is good for birds..i do put her into the sunlight everyday.how many min is enough is it normal for a bird to breathe heavily for the day after an difficult egg laying- like the one mine had. she is quite dull after laying the egg today.
Also how safe are the lupron injections. my vet was telling that they can harm the liver. but would one shot do harm. how have ur birds responded to it? also at what time it can be given if uve had experience with it. is it safe to give when she is in the process of laying a clutch?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

do you take away her eggs?
if my tiels lay i always let them keep them until they give up on them, if you take them away she will just keep trying to replace them, wearing herself out
once they are done i remove anything that they view as a nest, no newspaper they can get too, no nesting boxes if i see them chewing up anything and making little piles i immediately remove, but sometimes trixi will just go ahead and drop one in her food dish or the bottom of the cage
during that time i give her a bowl with carefresh in the bottom of the cage and let her finish and incubate as long as it takes for her to give up
they always get fresh foods, greens, carrots, hard boiled eggs with some of the shell left on, cherrios, rice, ect ect ect and sprinkle it all with avian vits and calcium carbonate
make sure she has mineral blocks and cuttle bones always
charis is right, nothing can process the calcium without natural light d3, it's almost impossible for them to get enough thru a window, so i use avian and reptile uva bulbs for at least a few hours a day thing is these lights weaken over time and need to be replaced every few months
i always make sure she has a nice big bowl for bathing, they need to do it more often when they are nesting

you should take her to the vet to rule out egg binding or egg yolk peritonitis


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

naqshpa5 said:


> hi,
> i have a single cockatiel whose been laying around every month 4 to 5 eggs. this month she's laid 4. she was fine yesterday night no signs of eggbinding. but today morning she was at the bottom of her cage. limping & trying to lay sometimes. she strained for sometime. i gave her calcium suppliments. put hot water under her cage so that the steam wud help her & gave her homeo meds calophyllum & arnica(the've always worked with my birds if they have a problem laying). her leg was a bit better after 20 min & she went & sat on her perch & stopped straining to lay an egg. again after 15 min or so she again came down on the bottom of her cage & laid an egg, this time she dint have to strain much. her leg is better now still a slight limp there, but she's been sleeping a lot not eaten much also after that & is still panting a bit. its been arnd 6 hrs since she laid an egg. what can i give her & is it possible that she did some damage to herself internally while laying the egg. she has no blood in poop. & no swelling around her vent Also im worried this might happen again if she lays another egg.what can i do to stop her from laying almost immediately. Any suggestions or experiences any of u may have had with ur vet or bird. i atleast want to stop her from laying for sometime till i get her heallthy with proper nutrients. thanks


She could of had a bit of post egg laying paralysis . it pushed on a nerve and made her lame for a spell.


----------



## naqshpa5 (Jun 20, 2011)

well she's eating well now. but is not talking/ chirping ever since she laid an egg . her leg is fine now. i dont know y she is not vocalizing. as far as ive noticed her she's been like that (not vocalizing fr around 15 days) once a year evry time in summers till now. but then she was also always molting during that time. its summer here n it is around this time of the year she goes quiet but rt now she isnt molting so i cant understand weather the silent mode is due to the difficult egg laying or due to the summers.
i have not taken her to the vet. actually i was planning to if she dint lay but she laid the egg so i dint make a trip. i am planning to but mine is not an avian vet. i would want to go & talk to him about lupron injections. 

She only sits on the eggs on & off sometimes she's interested & sometimes she is more interested in mating(with herself or i dont knw who). i had left the eggs with her but ive taken them now away becauase she dosent poop & gets smelly poop afterwards. what i have noticed with her is it sometimes affects & sometimes does not affect her if i leave the eggs with her. she is only interested in them untill she lays the last egg & then abondon's them. its not nesting which is imp to her most times its the mating with herself n then the eggs automatically come

What im rt now worried about is the 6th egg ,if it will come may again cause the leg paralysis. Also i want the vet to check if she's done some internal damage to herself while laying tht egg. but she does not let anyone handle her. & it becomes very stressful for her if i try o catch her. im thinking of an x ray but would an x ray show any tear or damage. 

Also ive read sumwhere that changing the day into night & night into day for her may put her off the egglaying process. any of u had any luck with that


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

not night into day, just limit the amount of light
birds get stimulated to breed when the days begin to get longer


----------

